# Who wants to play Fantasy Baseball?



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

Ok, i have been trying to get a macosx.com fantasy baseball league together by asking in Herve's B&G but so far we only have 2 teams. I would like to see us get at least 8. 

The price is FREE and time commitment is minimal. I would want to use an automated draft system so there is no time spent putting your team together unless you want to take the time to prioritize your draft lists. You only need to check in on your team once every couple of weeks once play starts to be considered active. 

and it is easy to play. I have never played fantasy sports until this year and i won one of my football leagues and am currently in second place in one of my basketball leagues and i don't even follow Basketball. The site gives you enough stats that even those in other countries should be able to compete.


----------



## voice- (Feb 23, 2002)

I wanna play. Should be in Herves bar, but after reading it, I kinda didn't get it...could somebody tell me who everybody is and what they are doing?
I hate being the new guy


----------



## edX (Feb 23, 2002)

ok voice (were you the one person who already said yes?)

the people in Herve's are just the people that use macosx.com. You should find posts by moat of them other places. it is just a place to talk at a slightly slower pace than chatting. this makes it more difficult and easier, depending upon how you view.

It really is starting to take on the feel of a real bar or party. lots of people having little semi-private conversations that anyone can join in  or ignore. Occasionally some big attention getting question or remark that everybody wants to be a part of. 

if you haven't read my 1st post that started the whole thing, do so now. it might explain a little more. You might want to think of it as random thoughts and responses rather than a question and answer thread. just for fun. Like playing fantasy baseball. so do you follow much American baseball in Norway?


----------



## ulrik (Feb 24, 2002)

count me in! I don't know exactly how it works since it's a long time since I red about this, but I really wanna participate


----------



## voice- (Feb 24, 2002)

I've never seen a whole baseball-game. All I know about the great sport, I got from movies. Sports-stores suck here too, I have all the grear I need, but it was bought in Canada.

But hey, I started out with basketball here before it was anything, and now it's one of our biggest sports...the same could easily happen to baseball. Also, I have a dream about american football being a big sport here.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 24, 2002)

You know im in Ed.  I certainly like the part about minimal commitment.    But seriously, so how exactally does it work?  Not like matters, I pick up stuff very quickly.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm in. I call garciaparra and pedro martinez.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

cool, that is at least 5 of us so far. 3 more and we can get going. actually i may spend some time tonight seeing if i can set up a league and everybody can join it with some general directions. 

I love the idea of an international fantasy baseball league. the whole concept is too cool!!


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

I am pasting a copy of the invitation letter that the league sends out. The league is called macosx.com.

to join the league, click the link below 

http://baseball113.fantasy.sportsline.com/mp/s?l=16792&sl=0

You'll be taken to a page with information about Fantasy
Baseball. You can sign up and join the league from that 
page. 


NOTE: Once you get to the Join League Page, you will be asked to
enter a password.  The password for this league is:

press3

CBS SportsLine.com Fantasy Baseball puts you at the helm of 
your own team of MLB stars. You'll compete with 9 other team 
"owners" for the league championship!

Keep in mind that each CBS SportsLine.com Fantasy Baseball 
league is limited to 10 members, so it's possible the league 
could be full before you have a chance to join. 

You'll enjoy the convenience of a private web site which 
stores all your team's data and updates the statistics and 
standings daily. You can customize your team's site to 
display all the information you need in the way that works 
best for you.

You can also set up your team's site to send you e-mail 
reports every morning, with updated league standings, news 
about your players, and much more. Your site can even 
notify you, via wireless text messaging, of breaking 
league news.

What better way to usher in another baseball season than to 
live out the ultimate baseball fantasy - running your own 
team!

We hope you enjoy CBS SportsLine.com Fantasy Baseball. Have a 
great season.

It is set up for automated draft and head to head competition. i suggest you read the rules and homepage to get the basics. i'll be glad to answer any questions i can.


----------



## edX (Feb 24, 2002)

oh, a couple of other things - our draft date is Friday March 22. you should make any changes to your draft rank lists by March 20. My team is called the iMacs. 

I couldn't start the league thru the system i had originally planned - it cost money i found out. so this one is free and it requires that we have 10 teams - no more and no less. so it is first come, first served to be in it. Once it fills up, no one else can play in it. however a second league could be started if that many people wanted to play. 

Phil - the only way to get dibs on players is to move them up in your draft rankings and hope they are still available when it is your turn. again, i chose automated draft so we don't have to all get online to go thru that long process. the site will do it for us and send it out to us that morning.


----------



## voice- (Feb 25, 2002)

OK, I'm all signed up now. I have The Glasswaves(I'll leave the Mac-names to you guys). I'm registered as The 27th Voice cause FBL wouldn't take voice- as a valid name...


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

voice - I think we would have figured that one out. 

it is a little harder to get a nick or even the name of your team since there are so many people using the service. There are literally thousands of leagues on the server, which will slow it down at times but it really runs amazingly quick most of the time considering.

i will be posting some hints and suggestions of things i have learned in my other sports leagues as time goes by. again, if anybody has any questions at all, just ask em here.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Well count me in!  I have signed up!  Lessthanmightyblinkdaytones.  Why I used my real name Im not quite sure.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

LTM - would it bother you if i started calling you by your first name here on the site? It would be much more to my preference if it is ok with you.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 25, 2002)

Sure go ahead.  A first name basis is good to have.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm in. I still don't care what you say Ed, I'm going to get those two.


----------



## edX (Feb 25, 2002)

Better hurry Phil, you've only got less than a month to adjust your draft rankings and try to get your favorite players.


----------



## themacko (Feb 26, 2002)

I'm in a ready to rock.  You guys are in TROUBLE.


----------



## twyg (Feb 26, 2002)

"The Hooters" are in the league now.




It's the owl, it hoots... perverts


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

*cups his hands around his mouth

"I'm gonna drop the funk bomb on ya."


----------



## edX (Feb 26, 2002)

who would have guessed that Phil would be so good at trash talking? We aren't even playing yet. I can't wait till the season starts to hear what he has to say then. 


of course, guys at the bottom of the standings are usually pretty quiet


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 26, 2002)

I'll be honest, I;m vasically drafting the entire BoSox team, within reason of course. 

Accept this as further proof of your imminent defeat. This will hurt much more than transplanting your yard. No warm water will be able to clense you of these troubles!


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

so Phil, you're a Red Sox fan? 

What about everybody else - any favorite teams?

I am a Giants fan. and it is just coincidence that i live in SF. I started liking them when i was a kid. back in the days of Willie Mays and Willie McCovey. Living here has just rekindled my enjoyment of them. I feel lucky to have gotten here in time to go see some games during the last season at Candlestick Park. I didn't get to the new Pacbell Stadium until last season. It really is a nice park. I hope to make more than one game this year. But it is so expensive and hard to get tickets. At least i can see about 90% of the games on Fox and Fox Sports Network. (when i have time for that)

It sucks that you have to buy a package from Real to listen to any games on your computer. especially since they don't even support osx yet. 

just a note - knowledge of american baseball is no guarentee of success in fantasy baseball. I don't even watch Basketball and i do pretty good in my leagues for it.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 27, 2002)

Ed, I was there for one of the last games in candlestick. How cool is that.


----------



## ksv (Feb 27, 2002)

OK, how does this thing work? Which team should I join? GAH!


----------



## edX (Feb 27, 2002)

Phil, that is very cooool 

ksv - it is really simple. you don't join a team. you create a name for a team by following that link a while back. once you are registered, there will be more complete instructions. i will also be posteing some tips after we get a full league or at the beginning of next week, whichever comes first. It would be great if you and 2 more non americans signed up. then we would be half and half and could sort of play team standings on the side USA vs the world 

so just go sign up and then watch this thread for the latest news.


----------



## edX (Feb 28, 2002)

we still need 3 more players. time to sign up is now. if we don't have 10 players by monday i am going to post this in hot topics.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Feb 28, 2002)

It seems that I have scared them all off. Only you Ed, in your extreme naiivete, dare to challenge me.


----------



## ksv (Feb 28, 2002)

OK, I'll sign up tomorrow. Right now I'm too tired


----------



## edX (Mar 2, 2002)

hmm, i hope ksv isn't still sleeping. it has been 2 tomorrows now, i think


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 2, 2002)

Ed, did you ever notice that any thread you ever participate ib ceomes a "party" thread? Look at this thread, in reality, it shouldn't be tha mich fun, a little trash talk, and a little joking about how little some people might know about baseball, yet, people manage to have fun here. Ed Spruiell, "people person". You earned that title.


----------



## edX (Mar 3, 2002)

gee Phil, thanks 


ksv - i think we have 3+ tomorrows. really signing up takes about 2 minutes and is painless.


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

4 tomorrows....

hey, if you don't want to play, that's ok. you're not obligated. i am posting to hot topics tomorrow to try and fill the league up. I realize i might be a little impatient with this, but i once had a fantasy league i set up that didn't ever happen because it didn't have enough people on draft day after people said they would play and then they didn't.


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *4 tomorrows....
> 
> hey, if you don't want to play, that's ok. you're not obligated. i am posting to hot topics tomorrow to try and fill the league up. I realize i might be a little impatient with this, but i once had a fantasy league i set up that didn't ever happen because it didn't have enough people on draft day after people said they would play and then they didn't. *



Agh, hehe, I'll sign up today, I just forgot it 
And I was away this weekend


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

and now we are 8 

so are there different norsk words for sports or do you just use the english words?


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *and now we are 8
> 
> so are there different norsk words for sports or do you just use the english words? *



In norsk we use both "sport" and "idrett", but I think "sport" is more commonly used. conjugate it a little different in norsk, so "two sports" becomes "two sport*er*, and "let's go and do some sports" becomes "la oss gå og utøve litt idrett". Note that I used "idrett" here, because "utøve litt sport" would sound/look lame. Also, we say "sport" in an other way from in english, unlike german. The r and t becomes _one sound_, it's a bit different to explain. English-talking people usually have trouble with that norske "rt" sound, I think, like the "rn" sound.


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

well, that was very interesting but i was really being more specific.  i meant do you call it baseball, basketball, etc. or do you use norsk words that mean the same thing?

i do wish there was someway you could explain the rt thing. that one really got my attention.  i would probably butcher it! i am one of those people who pronounces the L in salmon  oh well, the limitations of the typed word strike again


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

Oh, I didn't see the "s" in "words*s*", hehe 
Yeah,team sports are usually the same in norsk as in engelsk, except from some cases where the word is pretty like in norsk and engelsk, like football-fotball (because foot=fot in norsk), but baseball, basketball, bandy etc are all the same


----------



## ulrik (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *
> 
> In norsk we use both "sport" and "idrett", but I think "sport" is more commonly used. conjugate it a little different in norsk, so "two sports" becomes "two sporter, and "let's go and do some sports" becomes "la oss gå og utøve litt idrett". Note that I used "idrett" here, because "utøve litt sport" would sound/look lame. Also, we say "sport" in an other way from in english, unlike german. The r and t becomes one sound, it's a bit different to explain. English-talking people usually have trouble with that norske "rt" sound, I think, like the "rn" sound.
> ...



Uhm, we germans also say sport different than in english.
In german, you have an "sh" at the beginning, so you would say "shport", if you know what I mean...


----------



## ksv (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> Uhm, we germans also say sport different than in english.
> In german, you have an "sh" at the beginning, so you would say "shport", if you know what I mean... *



Oh, of course, you're right


----------



## martinatkinson (Mar 4, 2002)

Hello!

And now, you have 09!  I finally decided to sign up, welcome to the Aquanians!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Mar 4, 2002)

welcome Albert!!


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 4, 2002)

Ha! I just noticed Ulrik's team name. I love it!


----------



## edX (Mar 5, 2002)

so, did everybody bookmark the page with the teams on it for now? this will make it much easier to find it. having set bookmarks you should be able to go straigt to the page without stopping to log in.

tomorrow i will explain a little about setting draft ranks.


----------



## ulrik (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Matrix Agent _
> *Ha! I just noticed Ulrik's team name. I love it! *



Isotopes rules!!!


----------



## Izzy (Mar 5, 2002)

My players are all ranked...my draft order set...lets rock and roll...


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

for those who haven't figured it out on their own, here are a few tips about ranking players.

after going to the main page that lists all our teams and names, go up to the top and click on options. this will take you a page that has, among other things, the way that scoring is done. the important thing here i think is that pitchers have the potential to score a lot of points. at any rate knowing a little about how scoring is weighted will help when it comes time to organize your draft. 

next click on either of the 2 text links that say 'rank players'. then click on the position you want to edit. save 'rounds' till last. If you have any favorite players you want to be sure and get you might want to move them up in ranking. keeping track of moving the numbers around for draft ordering is probably the most difficult and confusing part of all of fantasy sports  alos keep in mind that nobody with ranking higher than 20 will be drafted by anyone since there are 10 teams in the league and we draft 2 of each position. The exceptiona to this are pitchers & relief pitchers of which there are 50 and 40 drafted respectively. 

when you are done with all your positions, then click on rounds. here you will decide in what order to draft what position. this is probably more important than exactly who you get at what position. it is also how you help assure you have the best chances of getting players you really want. put those players positions towards the beginning of your draft if you want your best shot at getting them. 

then sit back and wait til the 22nd when you will get an email notice saying your team has been drafted. well actually you could start doing the great art for your teams logo. i will post sizes for those soon if anyone decides to do that. or you could use your avatar or once the draft is done the site has a logo designer that is easy to use.

dam, izzy was the last in and he's already to go. we better watch this guy


----------



## Izzy (Mar 6, 2002)

LOL...I've been in fantasy leagues before Ed, and I wanna make sure everything is set and done now because I have finals next week and I don't wanna have to worry about anything. 

You guys don't have to worry about a thing...just forget I'm even there...


----------



## mrfluffy (Mar 6, 2002)

i was gonna join but its full  although i might have done badly with my only knowledge of baseball and players coming from the softball simpsons episode (we dont get baseball in england).

next season (late august) we should have a fantasy football (as in soccer) league so i have a chance of doing well, and entering.


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

well, if there are enough others who want to start a second league that could be done. somebody else would have to start it besides me as i have already maxed out the number of leagues i can be on at that site.

so anybody else interested can post here and if there is interest we should start macosx.com2 or press3.com league as well.

btw - size for team logos is 100x100 pixels.


----------



## voice- (Mar 6, 2002)

I've got a small problem, where do I log in? I get offers all the time to sign up, but I can't see any place to log in...


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

voice, do you still have the original mail they sent confirming you were signed up. that should have a link back to the page. 

if not this is how i get to mine when i am at another computer.

www.cbs.sportsline.com

then click on fantasy. either that takes you straight to it or else you then click on baseball. 'log in' is often a very tiny text link from some pages.

actually, try this one

http://members2.fantasy.sportsline.com/


----------



## ulrik (Mar 6, 2002)

waitwaitwaitwait....I was "absent" the last days....is it already time to buy/rank/get players? How? Where? Why?


----------



## edX (Mar 6, 2002)

Ulrik - you really have until about the 20th or 21st to do it. i just wanted to give the instructions (scroll back several posts) for ranking your draft in case anybody wants to go ahead and get it out of the way. I am the type who, if i don't do it while i am thinking about it, i will forget and it won't get done.

any questions you have that i didn't answer in the previous post, feel free to ask. 

btw - if you want help seeing who is good and all that, almost all the links around the sides of the main page will give you more info. 

They have players preranked based upon how they did last year. so if you are happy to trust them and don't have a favorite player or anything, you can leave them as they are. You will still end up with a team.


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

well, draft day is upon us. sometime in the next 6-10 hrs you should be getting an email telling you that the draft has been run and you have a team. you can then go to the site and start doing stuff like adding a logo, set your lineup, offer trades, look for free agents, etc. 

the season is till another week away, starting on the 31st i think. details will be on the site. 

if you click on the 'fantasy home' link, you can see all the other fantasy sports you can play. you can even get up to 2 more baseball teams if you wish.

good luck to everyone but Phil who appears to need a lot more than luck with the team he intends to draft


----------



## edX (Mar 22, 2002)

update - the draft has been run and you have your teams. I would like to thank everyone because i got the one player i really wanted - Barry Bonds. along with most of the giants team 

hey Izzy - do you know what the little yellow flags next to some roster names mean? i know the red ones are for injuries but can't figure the yellow ones out.


----------



## Izzy (Mar 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *hey Izzy - do you know what the little yellow flags next to some roster names mean? i know the red ones are for injuries but can't figure the yellow ones out. *



Whoops...sorry it took me so long to reply to this Ed, my brain is still recovering from finals 

I'm thinking that the little yellow doc icons next to some of the names means that they have updated news bits from the last week or so...makes sense to me, but I'm not for sure that's what it means...

I just saw my lineup and i'm hoping for a good season...although I'm not thrilled that the league is one of those head to head kinds, I like the ones that go by pure stats and points alone...I've never had good luck with these type of leagues...should be an exciting year though


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 24, 2002)

sigh... thats what i get I just found this thread and i wanted to join but... full =(


----------



## edX (Mar 25, 2002)

sorry macguy. now there are 2 of you. maybe you should start another thread and see if anyone else still wants to join. if not, see you at football season 

izzy - i kinda thought that was what they might be but it didn't seem to match up with the players i checked. of course their site can be really funky about updates at times, especially before a season starts. 

everyone ( i know Twyg saw it) might note that we have a message board on the fantasy site as well. I normally don't pay much attention to them but since we already know each other it might be fun to use. It would probably be a better place to trash talk about Phil than on this site where lurkers might make the mistake of taking us seriously


----------

